# hanging off the roof



## daveb1

Hanging there for an extended period of time is NOT a viable option. After 10 minutes or so, the lack of blood flow to your legs can cause permanent damage or worse. Try searching Google for "suspension trauma" and "self rescue from body harness".


----------



## hotrod351

searched and good to know. will be getting some type of *Controlled Descent Device*


----------



## hotrod351

now to find a *Controlled Descent Device for a 5/8" rope. can find them for up to a 13mm rope but think that might be a little tight for a 5/8" rope.
*


----------



## hotrod351

well found this one. will fit 7/16" rope. seeing as my kit has a 5/8" im thinking it would be better to have one that fits a 7/16" rather than a 1/2". not cheap but better than hanging there for 1/2 hour or longer.


----------



## hotrod351

well i found it. this is what should be included in the kit, and there cheap too. found on ebay for $10.00 each. at least you can stand in them and relieve the pressure on your grown.


----------



## hotrod351

get this, there called suspension trauma straps. and i talked to miller and they know all about it. you would think they would at least have a mention of it in the paper work you get with the kit. all this time i figured the worse case is that i would just hang there until help arrived. sure glad i posted the question so i could research this more.


----------



## funflyer

Two types of systems, fall arrest and fall restraint. Arrest does just that, it stops your fall before hitting the ground. Restraint keeps you from going over the edge in the first place.

I've always preferred fall restraint over fall arrest. Especially when working alone. If you use an arrest system then a buddy and a rescue plan are a must.


----------



## hotrod351

i hear you. one you keep it adjusted to only let you go to the eve of the roof. nut then its hard to constantly keep it adjusted perfectly.


----------

